# US Marines say Goodbye to Facebook??!!



## ACTI (Jul 17, 2009)

No Twitter, Facebook, Myspace and alllll the jazzy social networking sites!

The US Marine Corps has banned their service members from using these networking sites! That's right, just the Marine Corps- If you're in the Army, or Navy- feel free, Tweet away. 

The concern is, Marine Corps members are sharing too much info with the public that should not be heard/seen. 
Reasonable point- I have seen a LOT of Army training photos etc. and often think to myself it looks like these guys are just goofing around, sticking their tongues out in photos etc... I have never seen anybody post "classified" type info. (not to say it's not happening) But people willing to release this info should be punished, whether they tell their grandma, or post something on their personal site.

So to me, the Marine Corps might be trying to just protect their image a bit better. After all, I want to see our men and women, marching, weapons in hand, disciplined! I don't want to see goofy, crazy times while they're fully suited at work, on our tax payers money!

Punishing the Marine Dad who's overseas just trying to communicate back and fourth with his family through Facebook- is NOT fair! These men and women need all the support and love they can get. 
It's definitely NOT fair to punish one section of the military either. 
Simply lay down some rules!

What does everybody think?


----------



## hannab (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.citizensreport.org/2009/08/06/marines-ban-facebook-myspace-twitter/



> The Marine Corps decision only affects *government-owned computers*. Members will still be able to access the social networking sites on personal laptops.


Facebook is blocked at my job, too. I'm sure there are safer ways for them to communicate, some civilians are still leary of unwanted exposure on these social networks.

As to punishing only one section of the Military, The Marines are used to being held to a higher standard - (married to a former Jarhead :up


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Government/business owned computers shouldn't be accessing sites like that, I wouldn't think. Way too much risk for infections. If I were a corporate business management, I wouldn't let them, either. They bought the computers, they own them........the employees do NOT own them. If they want to Twitter or Facebook......get their own laptop or whatever. 

No different than using a computer that is tied to an office. Most employees are not allowed to goof around on sites like that, either. It's a BUSINESS computer, and THAT is why it was GIVEN to them. 

Sure it's inconvenient to the person who is using the computer. I would probably grouse about it, too, if it were me.  However, I do think it is completely fair and within the rights of the owner of the computer, be it government or business, to want to restrict the computer's usage to less personal and social use. It stands to reason they were given the computer to do their JOB, not to social network.


----------

